# Personality type?



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

Do any of you know your Myers-Briggs type? I've always found that system of categorizing personalities to be quite interesting and fairly accurate... most people who take the quiz and then read the results usually have a reaction along the lines of, "Wow, that is so me! Now I know why I think differently from other people." 

A good quiz is free online:

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm

I'm an ENTP - Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Perceiving.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2005)

INTJ Introverted, iNtuitive, Thinking, Judging.

It still doesn't help me figure out what I'm supposed to do when I grow up


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> INTJ Introverted, iNtuitive, Thinking, Judging.



I'm really curious to see if NTs are overrepresented on this board. Probably so.



> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> It still doesn't help me figure out what I'm supposed to do when I grow up



 http://www.personalitypage.com/INTJ_car.html

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 12, 2005)

INTJ

Note: a very strong *I*.

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 12, 2005)

*INTX* - that is, my differences between J and P are negligible, which I suspect is because I am P with my daily events and schedule, but am J with everything else, such as organizing my thoughts, what I read, write and plan long-term.

That's weird, all of us so far are basically the same!


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 12, 2005)

ENFJ

distinctively expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a Teacher Idealist. They had pictures of Oprah and Billy Graham...(sarcasm)yippee(/sarcasm).

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Ianterrell]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

Everyone so far is an iNtuitive, and Sensors, I believe, make up about 80% of the population. We are in the minority.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 12, 2005)

Reformed people care. That's what that means! We got's real heart.


----------



## ANT (Jan 12, 2005)

*INTJ*

moderately expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality

INTJ type description by D.Keirsey
http://keirsey.com/personality/ntij.html

INTJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss
http://typelogic.com/intj.html


----------



## Ranger (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a very strong INTJ


----------



## Ranger (Jan 12, 2005)

Evie, my wife is an ENTP as well. So you are in good company


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ranger_
> Evie, my wife is an ENTP as well. So you are in good company



ENTPs and INTJs are supposed to be very compatible... 

Supposedly they come at a problem from different angles, but reach the same conclusions, and all around complement each other very well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2005)

INTJ
I do not doubt the veracity of this test, but it did cause me much consternation when I was figuring out my apologetics method.

If anybody has Boa and Bowman's Faith has its Reasons, I will be quoting from p.539 on Personality Types and Apologetic Approaches (however it only deals with two aspects of the test):

Classical: NF (idealistic, can be overly agreeable) views God as good.
Evidential NT (inventive, tends to avoid conflict) views God as true.
Presuppositional: SJ (Conservative, can be autocratic) views God as one.
Fideist: (Free-spirited, can be antagonistic) views God as love.

Again, I doubt Boa/Bowman's analysis, but I did find it interesting.

PS: I am not casting doubt on MBTI.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a ISFJ.

This description describes me pretty well.

http://keirsey.com/personality/sjif.html

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by skinsfanjoe]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> INTJ
> I do not doubt the veracity of this test, but it did cause me much consternation when I was figuring out my apologetics method.
> 
> ...



Boa/Bowman are wrong. SJs are more likely to be evidentialist, with their concrete focus. NTs are likely to be presupp or classical, with a much greater tendency than most to go for presupp. (Note: This is my opinion, but I'm sticking to it.) NFs will probably be presupp or classical, and SPs... could be anything, and Boa/Bowman might be right in saying they have a tendency towards Fideism. I can also see SPs going for evidentialism. I suppose I would just break it up into two parts: iNtuitives going for more abstract arguments (Presupp and Classical) and Sensors going for either physical evidence or pretending it isn't necessary (Evidentialist or Fideist).


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 12, 2005)

This is all soupy from an objective standpoint, but does this test suggest I find a INTJ woman? Wha? That sounds a lot like my mom. 

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Ianterrell]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ianterrell_
> This is all soupy from an objective standpoint, but does this test suggest I find a INTJ woman? Wha? That sounds a lot like my mom.
> 
> [Edited on 12-1-2005 by Ianterrell]



PersonalityPage.com claims that ENFJs are more compatible with INFPs or maybe ISFPs ("Although two well-developed individuals of any type can enjoy a healthy relationship"). I always thought PersonalityPage's analysis of type compatibility was better than other sites... some have claimed that I, as an ENTP, would be most compatible with an ISFJ, which I do not find be to be true in my personal relationships. My mom is an ISFJ, and while that relationship is still really rewarding, it takes more work to communicate well with her than with my INTJ dad (or with INTJ Draught Horse).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

You are:

* slightly expressed extrovert
* distinctively expressed intuitive personality
* slightly expressed thinking personality
* slightly expressed perceiving personality

Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Perceiving


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh this is me (for the most part)

Profile: ENTP
Revision: 1.41
Date of Revision: 3 Dec 02

"Clever" is the word that perhaps describes ENTPs best. The professor who juggles half a dozen ideas for research papers and grant proposals in his mind while giving a highly entertaining lecture on an abstruse subject is a classic example of the type. So is the stand-up comedian whose lampoons are not only funny, but incisively accurate.

ENTPs are usually verbally as well as cerebrally quick, and generally *love to argue--both for its own sake*, and to show off their often-impressive skills. They tend to have a perverse sense of humor as well, and *enjoy playing devil's advocate.* They sometimes confuse, even inadvertently hurt, those who don't understand or accept the concept of argument as a sport.

ENTPs are as innovative and ingenious at problem-solving as they are at verbal gymnastics; on occasion, however, they manage to outsmart themselves. This can take the form of getting found out at "sharp practice"--*ENTPs have been known to cut corners without regard to the rules if it's expedient* -- or simply in the collapse of an over-ambitious juggling act. Both at work and at home, *ENTPs are very fond of "toys"--physical or intellectual, the more sophisticated the better. They tend to tire of these quickly, however, and move on to new ones.*

ENTPs are basically optimists, but in spite of this (perhaps because of it?), they tend to become extremely petulant about small setbacks and inconveniences. (Major setbacks they tend to regard as challenges, and tackle with determin- ation.) *ENTPs have little patience with those they consider wrongheaded or unintelligent, and show little restraint in demonstrating this. However, they do tend to be extremely genial, if not charming, when not being harassed by life in general.*

In terms of their relationships with others, ENTPs are capable of bonding very closely and, initially, suddenly, with their loved ones. Some appear to be deceptively offhand with their nearest and dearest; *others are so demonstrative that they succeed in shocking co-workers who've only seen their professional side.* ENTPs are also good at acquiring friends who are as clever and entertaining as they are. Aside from those two areas, *ENTPs tend to be oblivious of the rest of humanity, except as an audience -- good, bad, or potential.*

Some Famous ENTPs:

Alexander the Great
Confederate General J. E. B. Stuart
Sir Walter Raleigh

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## blhowes (Jan 12, 2005)

ISTJ

moderately expressed introvert
slightly expressed sensing personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed judging personality

One of my favorite disciples was ISTJ - doubting Thomas


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

ENFJ

slightly
moderately
slightly
moderately

Teacher Idealist (Oprah, Graham, Gorbachev)

understand ppl
am one of the benefactors of humanity

Motto:
The first shall be last...or is it the last shall be first

(Guess this means that except for Christ I would be a globe hopping hippie?)


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 12, 2005)

ENTJ

slightly expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2005)

This thing says I'm supposed to be a scientist or corporate strategist - I'm terrible at math & chess. I'm also visually impaired, that may be why.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 12, 2005)

Mine said:
-MMCG
Meglo-maniacal child god

No, actually I'm going to go take it for real now. L8ter.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm an INTJ as well along with C. S. Lewis.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

Am I the only ENTP?


----------



## pastorway (Jan 12, 2005)

ESTJ here too.....

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 12, 2005)

INTV


----------



## ANT (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> ...



Paul ..... You are going POSTAL!


----------



## Dan.... (Jan 12, 2005)

...Make that three of us....

Extroverted Sensing Thinking Judging 
11 33 44 67 

" ...squarely on the side of rules and procedures, and they can be quite serious about seeing to it that others toe the mark"”or else face the consequences."

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> INTV



V?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

> though i was suprised that you did the profile since it was sort of entertainment



Ba dum bump


----------



## pastorway (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by pastorway_
> ...



I did not do the profile! 

I was ranked ESTJ a few years back through a series of tests at work. So it was work, not entertainment.....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry Chris; hit the wrong key. "J"


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Am I the only ENTP?



No, no, I am, too! Hurray, hurray!

I'm not surprised to learn that you're ENTP, as well.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 12, 2005)

ENTJ

33-moderately expressed extrovert

22-slightly expressed intuitive personality

11-slightly expressed thinking personality

44-moderately expressed judging personality

I am a Rational FieldMarshall. Famous ENTJ's are Bill Gates, Margaret Thatcher, and Einstein. I think I like this test. I love Margaret Thatcher. :bigsmile: I am definitely a knowledge seeking personality. I even looked up solipsistic. :bigsmile: That is why I have been such a sponge for theology. This actually describes me fairly well. 

RATIONAL NTs, being ABSTRACT in communicating and UTILITARIAN in implementing goals, can become highly skilled in STRATEGIC ANALYSIS. Thus their most practiced and developed intelligent operations tend to be marshalling and planning (NTJ organizing), or inventing and configuring (NTP engineering). And they would if they could be wizards in one of these forms of rational operation. They are proud of themselves in the degree they are competent in action, respect themselves in the degree they are autonomous, and feel confident of themselves in the degree they are strong willed. Ever in search of knowledge, this is the *"Knowledge Seeking Personality"* -- trusting in reason and hungering for achievement. They are usually pragmatic about the present, skeptical about the future, solipsistic about the past, and their preferred time and place are the interval and the intersection. Educationally they go for the sciences, avocationally for technology, and vocationally for systems work. Rationals tend to be individualizing as parents, mindmates as spouses, and learning oriented as children. Rationals are very infrequent, comprising as few as 5% and no more than 7% of the population.


----------



## ANT (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> *INTJ*
> 
> moderately expressed introvert
> ...



Just had my wife take the test ....

She is an *ESFJ*

very expressed extrovert
slightly expressed sensing personality
slightly expressed feeling personality
moderately expressed judging personality

ESFJ type description by D.Keirsey
http://keirsey.com/personality/sjef.html

ESFJ type description by J. Butt
http://typelogic.com/esfj.html


----------



## ANT (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...



I just took the test again to see if it would come out the same. It did, but it's percentages were a little different on the distinctively expressed intuitive personality.

Now I'm .....

moderately expressed introvert
*distinctively expressed intuitive personality*
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2005)

Since INTJ"s are supposed to get along with ENTP's could someone provide that link? I tried to find it on the website but without re-taking the test and trying to skew it I couldn't get into that part.


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2005)

*INTJ*

very expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
very expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 12, 2005)

INTJ, heavy on the ITJ, almost a S instead of N


----------



## pastorway (Jan 12, 2005)

I am beginning to think ESTJ's don't get along with each other......

You think?

hehehe


----------



## Augusta (Jan 12, 2005)

Make sure you look at the Keirsey description because he/she puts you in one of four groups which you then click on and get more info. Rational group which contains the four smaller groups; architects, masterminds, inventors, and fieldmarshals. Idealist group: healers, counselors, champions, and teachers. Artisans group: composers, crafters, promoters, and performers. Guardian group: inspectors, protectors, supervisors, and providers. You get put in a particular group based on your percentages in the different catagories.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> Since INTJ"s are supposed to get along with ENTP's could someone provide that link? I tried to find it on the website but without re-taking the test and trying to skew it I couldn't get into that part.



I got that off http://www.personalitypage.com


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

Alot of INTJ's I see. Good to have like-minded brethren 
Here's a  to help you  in your caves. :bigsmile:


On another note: How many of you are more "out-going" on the Board than in real life? I know I am. I think it' s because I can sit back and think before I type most of the time. In conversation I don't have that luxury. Any one else?


----------



## nicnap (Jan 13, 2005)

ENTJ 

*slightly expressed extrovert
*slightly expressed intuitive personality
*slightly expressed thinking personality
*moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2005)

Patrick;

Believe it or not, I am more reserved on the board!


----------



## ANT (Jan 13, 2005)

I would say I'm probably more reserved as well, (lack of hand and facial gestures.) Typing is good for solid statements, but the real interaction for me is face to face.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> How many of you are more "out-going" on the Board than in real life? I know I am. I think it' s because I can sit back and think before I type most of the time. In conversation I don't have that luxury. Any one else?



Absolutely! On every MB test I've ever taken, I was close to 100% on the introvert. Furthermore, like you said, I can communicate _much_ more effectively through writing than through speaking, probably largely due to the thinking time factor. I always soar in writing classes, but struggle and worry in public speaking classes. Even so, my overall communication in verbal situations is slowly increasing. What about you?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...


I'm trying to break through my introvert-ness. It's hard because it's such a habit to be shy or quiet. But I have to learn the art of conversation if I am to be a pastor. For some reason I don't have trouble at work talking to patients, and if I know the subject, I have no problem talking either to give my two cents. Guess I'd just rather sit back and watch people for a while before I start talking most of the time. Maybe it's just a confidence thing.

[Edited on 13-1-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I would say I'm probably more reserved as well, (lack of hand and facial gestures.) Typing is good for solid statements, but the real interaction for me is face to face.



Agree. Face to face is much better than posts. One thing about posting though, it does give me time to slow down and not react to posts that I would otherwise get irritated with and say "are you out of your mind!!".


----------



## daveb (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I can communicate _much_ more effectively through writing than through speaking, probably largely due to the thinking time factor. I always soar in writing classes, but struggle and worry in public speaking classes.



Wow, this is _exactly_ how I am. If I can choose between written or oral I'll choose written every time.

I remember presenting a paper I had written and it went fine up until the cross-examination. I did ok but later when I was able to think through the questions properly I came up with much better answers. Basically I felt like saying: "write your questions down and then I'll write an answer and bring it to you later!" :bigsmile:


----------



## turmeric (Jan 13, 2005)

Likewise better at writing. I am moderate on the INT but slight on the J factor. Maybe this is why I'm not a scientist.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 13, 2005)

INTP. I thought Einstein was in my camp, Augusta. But at least I'm in good company with Charles Darwin... 

Now I have to get my husband to take it, to see if we're compatible.

I don't know if I'm more extroverted on the board in real life. I feel much more pressure to make conversation in real life, but on the board, I get to say much more that I really mean.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 13, 2005)

ENTJ 

Who Cares? I am so messed up Jesus needed to die for me. 

If I have any strengths it is because He gave them to me. All the weaknesses are mine.

There goes my judging aspect again. 

I just read this today from grace gems.

At age 82, John Newton, the author of the hymn, 
'Amazing Grace', said, "My memory is nearly 
gone, but I remember two things--that I am a 
great sinner--and that Christ is a great Savior!"

If only I could finish so well.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 13, 2005)

ESTJ I wish I had cable then I would have ESPN

[Edited on 14-1-2005 by Irishcat922]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> ESTJ I wish I had cable then I would have ESPN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Man!


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Spoken word is a good skill to sharpen. I should keep that in mind when I pick my courses this semester.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I always soar in writing classes, but struggle and worry in public speaking classes. Even so, my overall communication in verbal situations is slowly increasing. What about you?



This is what finally convinced me that I belong in the extravert category. I'm about one point over to that side, but my great love for public speaking and debate is a manifestation of that. (Also, I have a tendency to be quite competitive, which is not particularly characteristic of INTPs. ENTPs, meanwhile, are the very most competitive type.) Like most of you, I can be quite reserved in normal social situations, particularly with people very unlike myself with whom I have little to talk about. I come alive when I feel like I have something that people are interested in hearing or in a classroom setting.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 16, 2005)

Your Type is 
INTJ

Strength of the preferences % 
Introverted 100 
Intuitive 33
Thinking 67
Judging 56

You are: 
"¢ very expressed introvert
"¢ moderately expressed intuitive personality
"¢ distinctively expressed thinking personality
"¢ moderately expressed judging personality


Hey! ...wasn't Jung a Nazi?


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm a ESTJ 
Extroverted Sensing Thinking Judging 

This is an interesting thread!


----------



## voided user1 (Jan 17, 2005)

INTJ

22-22-1-1


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 17, 2005)

INTP:

Introverted 
Intuitive 
Thinking 
Perceiving

Didn't see any other fellow INTP'ers on the PB.


----------



## A.J.A. (Jan 17, 2005)

INTP

All four moderately expressed.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> INTP:
> 
> Introverted
> ...



Well, I'm an INTX, so I'm almost there!


----------

